# Solved: Outlook 2007 will not send mail.



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

New messages for sending are going to my Outbox. When I send and receive the
process completes and there are no error messages but the items do not leave
the Outbox. I have checked my account settings and they appear to be fine. The test option in the settings menu works for both send and receive. I have tried different accounts but no joy. I am using Outlook 2007.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP011164681033.aspx?pid=CH062556091033
Have a look there please


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. I have looked at the options but none of them apply.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

When you close Outlook does it send it ??

Close and reopen please
what operating system are you using please ?


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. No it doesn't send when I close Outlook. I have tried closing and reopening. I am using XP Pro Service Pack 2.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *doveton*

Send a message addressed to yourself, see if you receive it even though it doesn't leave the Outbox.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try this please
1. On the Tools menu, click Send/Receive. 
2. Click Download Headers in This Folder.

Thanks im googling like a mad woman here
Hand you over to the expert 
good luck


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. I clicked the Download Headers but it didn't make any difference. When I tried to send a message to myself the message stayed in the Outbox and I didn't receive it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Will Outlook _receive_ messages?

Delete your e-mail account and manually recreate it.
Then try sending yourself another Test message.


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

I deleted the account and manually recreated it but the test message still stays put in the Outbox. Outlook is receiving messages fine.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Has Outlook 2007 ever sent messages for you?

Are you allowing the unsent messages to accumulate in the Outbox?


Please go back to your e-mail account and delete one of the characters from your password.
Send another Test message to yourself.

You should now receive an error complaining about an invalid password or username.
I want to verify that function works.
Please copy and paste that error here.


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

What happens is that the message goes to the Outbox. I click on Send and Receive. There is no error message for sending. The program indicates that the account has successfully sent but of course the receive fails because of the incorrect password and I get the appropriate error message.

Outlook 2007 has never sent any messages and there are now 5 in the Outbox including test messages.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Please paste the error message in your next post.


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Task '[email protected] - Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC92) : 'Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password in your account properties. Under Tools, click E-mail accounts. The server responded: -ERR [AUTH] Username and password not accepted.'


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thank you. 

For a possible temporary fix, move all the messages in the Outbox to the Drafts folder.
Open each message and click Send again.

What operating system are you using?
Did you upgrade to Outlook 2007 from another version of Outlook?
If so, were your Contacts Imported or manually keyed?

For your e-mail account, do you have authentication enabled for the Outgoing Server?
If not, enable it.
If you do have it enabled, try unchecking that option.
Tools > Accounts Settings > E-mail tab > Change > More Settings button > Outgoing Server tab
Check or Uncheck: *My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication*

and fix your password. 

I'll need to research this further.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks. I tried moving messages to the Drafts folder but when I try to send them they go back to the Outbox!

I am using Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2.

I did not upgrade to Outlook 2007 because I never had a previous version. My contacts were imported from Outlook Express.

I tried changing the outgoing server authentication - it was ticked but no joy. Still the same result.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

doveton said:


> Thanks. I tried moving messages to the Drafts folder but when I try to send them they go back to the Outbox!


Yes, that was supposed to happen, the hope was the messages would actually send.

Nothing concrete on this yet.

Tools > Accounts Settings > E-mail tab > Change > More Settings button > Outgoing Server tab
If you haven't already, return the check mark for: *My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication*

What anti-virus program are you using?
Is the option for e-mail scanning enabled? If so, turn off that option.
Then send yourself a Test message.

When you used the *Test Account Settings* button, what exactly happened?
Did you receive an e-mail *Microsoft Office Outlook Test Message* or just a progress window?

You might also try creating a new profile in Outlook 2007:
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/newprofile.htm
Don't Import messages, Contacts or e-mail accounts into the new Profile.
Recreate your e-mail account and a key in a couple contacts manually.
Then send a Test message to yourself to see if that makes a difference.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## doveton (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. Everything worked fine on the new profile so I guess the old profile must have somehow got corrupted. Thanks very much for all your help. It is greatly appreciated. I was stuck and didn't know about creating a new profile. Sorry that the problem has been such a headache.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No problem. You'll want to connect the original Personal Folders (.pst file) to the new Profile.
...Unless it was empty??

In Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select/highlight the .pst file.

The Personal Folder (.pst file) should then appear in Outlook.

Thanks for posting back and letting us know your solution.


----------

